# Is throttle path cleaning really needed?



## eedwards (Mar 20, 2013)

I took my Cruze to the dealer today for an oil change, tire rotation, etc. The service tech said I was past where they normally want to do a "full throttle path cleaning", which they said should be done every 15,000 miles for $130. This would be about twice a year for me.
....but is this something that is really needed? I'd never heard of it before.

Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Does that come with a colonoscopy too?

Seriously, what does it say in the OM on the service intervals pages? I don't have the OMs in digital form anymore, or I'd look it up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

15K? **** no. 

Maybe higher-mileage members could tell you, but my throttle plate is still completely clean @ 20K. 60-100K would probably be more appropriate.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Throttle path cleaning sounds like a lot of hooey (I was going to say something different) as if you keep a good air filter in the car it should not require cleaning. I can understand the mass air sensors sometimes get dirty but this sounds like he was trying to remove $130.00 from your wallet.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mikeske said:


> Throttle path cleaning sounds like a lot of hooey (I was going to say something different) as if you keep a good air filter in the car it should not require cleaning. I can understand the mass air sensors sometimes get dirty but this sounds like he was trying to remove $130.00 from your wallet.


PCV/oil past turbo seals usually gunks stuff up...but not THIS early. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

I second jblackburn's statement.

Unless there's a problem caused by carbon buildup in/on the intake valves, manifold, or throttle body, there's no point in doing this before 60-100k miles.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Malarky ! Give me that 130.00 $$ and I will buy a can of carb cleaner for you .


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Regardless of the dealers opinion, there is no such service ever called for in the manual. It will, however, clean your wallet well.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Perhaps the dealer found a buildup in there..... or perhaps they were a bit light on their quota for the month... either way Id investigate further mate.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you think the dealer would even LOOK at the throttle body? I'm surprised he didn't recommend a new air and cabin filter and fuel injector cleaning too.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe on a Ford, this is a Chevy, right? That's because they return the PCV line to the air cleaner and does carbon up the interior of the throttle body. But usually not a problem until you get around 90K miles on it, Chevy does not do this. And if you knew where the other end of this PVC is at, you learn quickly why it carbons up after many miles, more piston ring blowby.

But even with a Ford, all you do is to use carb and choke cleaner to clean it up. Speaking about cleaner's, sounds like your dealer is taking you to one.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, what does he charge to change the air in your tires? This makes more sense as that air in there does get stale after awhile. Also have the power steering pump oil changed, but could be an extra charge for this as they would have to find it first. And may take them a very long time to do this.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

After 170k miles the inside of the throttle body is clean as a whistle with the exception of a normal very small oil pool. Now I cant see whats on the inside of the butterfly plate but I would imagine its fairly clean as far as the eye can see. Some manufacturers dont recommend spraying into the assembly.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Just think of it as "teeth brushing" for your engine...

..you don't want your engine getting a dirty-hydrocarbon "tarter" buildup or intake "halitosis" do you?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> After 170k miles the inside of the throttle body is clean as a whistle with the exception of a normal very small oil pool. Now I cant see whats on the inside of the butterfly plate but I would imagine its fairly clean as far as the eye can see. Some manufacturers dont recommend spraying into the assembly.


Most sludge/gunking-up problems arise when cars are used for short trips that don't completely warm up the engine oil. Condensation collects in the oil and makes a big mess out of things like the PCV systems, oil passages, throttle bodies, etc. Synthetic oils are much better about resisting this, but they still carry condensation when not warmed up fully. 

If someone drives short trips in-town a lot in the winter, the best thing you can do for your car is to take it out every few weeks and run it hard and hot on the highway. Fortunately for winter conditions, the Cruze runs the oil extremely hot in highway conditions (I have seen 240-260 F - also another reason you want to run synthetic).


----------



## eedwards (Mar 20, 2013)

The service tech wanted to add this to the service when I first pulled in; it wasn't that he had seen anything in an inspection.... he just circled this list of things they want to do at 15K, 30K, etc.
My driving is seldom just around town; I live 50 miles from work and make that round trip 4-5 days a week.
I appreciate everyone's input.... I didn't think it was needed but wanted some opinions


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> After 170k miles the inside of the throttle body is clean as a whistle with the exception of a normal very small oil pool. Now I cant see whats on the inside of the butterfly plate but I would imagine its fairly clean as far as the eye can see. Some manufacturers dont recommend spraying into the assembly.


It's almost always whats behind the throttle that's covered in carbon and oil, more so with cars equipped with EGR. As a former tech I can say that some cars could really stand to have this service done, but they're almost always higher mileage cars that have seen lots of short trips and crap gas.

Personally I just put seafoam in a spray bottle and spray it into the intake every 80k or so miles, even at that point (mostly long highway drives) it's not necessary.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sea foam bee foam , Marvel Mystery Oil . Oh Wait there is Detergents in the Fuel . An air cleaner . Mass air flow sensor that never sees the light of day. 
Are you in a hurry to see an empty wallet , then just hand it to me as I Boot you to through the Door . Who AAHHH . 

Me New AIRborne song .


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

eedwards said:


> I took my Cruze to the dealer today for an oil change, tire rotation, etc. The service tech said I was past where they normally want to do a "full throttle path cleaning", which they said should be done every 15,000 miles for $130. This would be about twice a year for me.
> ....but is this something that is really needed? I'd never heard of it before.
> 
> Thoughts? Thanks.


If it really does need this cleaning with only 15K on it, should be done under factory warranty.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Just be careful when you go for the 30K service as this tech will probably go circle ballistic! I'll bet he would try to sell a pilot a gallon of propwash.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

3M has this DIY kit for $35. Found it here:How to Clean an Air/Fuel Intake System: The Family Handyman


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

eedwards said:


> The service tech wanted to add this to the service when I first pulled in; it wasn't that he had seen anything in an inspection.... he just circled this list of things they want to do at 15K, 30K, etc.
> My driving is seldom just around town; I live 50 miles from work and make that round trip 4-5 days a week.
> I appreciate everyone's input.... I didn't think it was needed but wanted some opinions


Factory air filter still? Changed oil using Oil Life Monitor % based on normal vs. severe schedule? Using decent quality gas? Yes to all the above you should be fine. If you get pollen anything like we do here in Cleveland or even NJ, maybe cabin air filter can be changed earlier than the book says.




Vetterin said:


> Just be careful when you go for the 30K service as this tech will probably go circle ballistic! I'll bet he would try to sell a pilot a gallon of propwash.


LOL and 2 spools of Flight Line. While you are at it, take this trash bag and run as fast as you can collecting air samples for bio environmental every hour during daylight and every 30 mins at night or when visibility diminishes.


----------

